# 22 K-Hornet, Results



## Tyrant (Mar 24, 2008)

FF about 100 used pieces of brass (will never buy used brass again ) had a slight problem with the ejector slot depth not being sufficent to eject spent cases.

Rifle went back to gunplumber one more time.

Rifle, Ruger 77/22 carbine. At this time all I have to report is a 1" @ 100 YRD group. While FF used junk brass. Very few rounds went into paper, allot more fun things to poke at the time.

I now have Brand new Win brass to FF. Shooting Lil gun behind 33 GR Speer. I'm excited to see how she will do.

I will get some photo's up,
Norm


----------

